# Gobblers Located



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Opening of turkey season for me tomorrow (Monday 5/4) and located 6 strutting gobblers this morning. Left a message with the landowner and hoping for permission to hunt. He's given me permission in the past and took a record-book Tom the first 15 minutes of the morning.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good luck on the hunt, get the smoker fired up.


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Best of luck


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Same here, Good Luck !!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

good luck

hope your hunt goes better than mine has gone so far

i know where they are,but they are not cooperating and not being very vocal

i did hear them today gobbling,but they were on private land

sounded like they were spending the day fighting


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The landowner called me last night and gave me permission to hunt. I'm going to set up a blind today between rainstorms and will run the calls and cameras tomorrow for my friend, Joe. (He gets Tuesdays off.) After that, I'll be on my own pursuing my own bird.

I can't tell you how exciting it was to see all the Toms displaying yesterday morning - just when I was wondering where I would go, because I hadn't been seeing any Toms on my surveillance camera (Plotwatcher) at my place.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

stading by for the pics/video....good luck today and with Joe tomorrow.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Got wet putting the blind in place but I had to get it done. Tried earlier today but the turkeys were already in the field so I did it after they left. Anyway, all set for tomorrow.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Waiting patiently for your report. Good luck to you and Joe.


----------

